# Non update of last poster



## timpeac

Hi

Last night I posted to Linguistic analysis of my English pronunciation . My post shows in the list, and is correctly time stamped at 11.2x. However, the previous poster still shows in the English forum as the last poster at 11.08.

Now, I don't particularly care that my post isn't showing as the last but am just highlighting this to you as it is very strange. Also I wasn't given an automatic subscription to the thread on posting, which I normally am.

Just FYI. I'll let you know if I notice it happen with any other threads.


----------



## panjandrum

Odd.
CBFelix posted to It's time, also English Forum, at 11:52am today - it says in the Forum list.
His contribution does not appear when I click on that thread.
But it is there somewhere  - if I look at his list of posts.


----------



## timpeac

We have entered the twilight forum doo de doo dum, doo de doo dum, cue scary lighting (and lightning!).


----------



## panjandrum

Indeed tim - I see signs of this alien abduction everywhere.  We must stick togethe..


----------



## timpeac

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Indeed tim - I see signs of this alien abduction everywhere. We must stick togethe..


 
Oh no! The aliens have got Pan! If I comment any further in such an off topic manner the mods'll get me as we...


----------



## panjandrum

Seriously though, something similar has happened to me in the Spanish thread on Irish culture (that is NOT an oxymoron). I am mentioned as the latest poster in the list, but my post does not appear!

So, not being able to resist touching wet paint, I submitted the same post an hour later.  This time I found there were two posts the same.  So I deleted the second one, and now the first one is there for all to see.

There's something odd going on


----------



## timpeac

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Seriously though, something similar has happened to me in the Spanish thread on Irish culture (that is NOT an oxymoron). I am mentioned as the latest poster in the list, but my post does not appear!
> 
> So, not being able to resist touching wet paint, I submitted the same post an hour later. This time I found there were two posts the same. So I deleted the second one, and now the first one is there for all to see.
> 
> There's something odd going on


 
I am finding that, more than ever before, post are taking a long time to upload, a couple of crashes recently "an email has been sent to our team informing them of the problem..." etc (I am on a big corporate network, so I don't think the problem has been my end). I wonder if it is all connected?


----------



## Artrella

Well, same happens to me.  I've just posted in the thread "Qué se considera de buen gusto?" and my nick appears in the list but it is not there in the thread.  This has been happening to me for a couple of days so far.


----------

